# Oh no I think I am a horrible mom :(



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

If he is fine now and you followed the directions then I wouldn't worry. I'm sure it just felt weird to him.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

You are not a horrible mom. He probably just wasn't used to the liquid in his ear. Molly doesn't like those ear cleaners either.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

My dogs always hate that pour in flush ear stuff.
I know years back I switched from one with alcohol to one with no alcohol to avoid any possible stinging, but I believe they just hate the sensation of ear filling with fluid.
Kinda like when you get done swimming or out of shower.
Please don't beat yourself up over it.
We can feel bad about our dogs feeling bad, but if we do things with love and gentleness, as best we can, then no guilt.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Totally normal for them to roll around and not like it. Mako ctually knows when the ear cleaning bottle comes out of the cabinet and hides from me!!! He absolutely hates getting his ears cleaned so now I let my vet do it so he can be the meanie!


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh thanks God and thank you all!!!
I had tears in my eyes... 
Felling better now


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

we use the ear wipes from petco in between flushing... he doesnt mind those as much! kind of like an ear massage


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

So... After Simon fake seizures lol! I had to rush my son to the ER for a mayor swollen jaw bone... Finally after some test it was nothing serious.... Then Simon chewed the basement stairs... Oh bless my heart what a day!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

It's always something! Glad to hear nothing serious.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I like the earwipes between flushes also.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

